# craftsman riding mower cuts off when clutch release



## CHUY68

hi everybody . i have a craftsman riding mower model # 917258682 ser# 071597c001524 pto electric clutch, 18 hp kohler magnum twin engine. im having a problem with it, it was running great one day when i was cutting grass. the next day it will not crank (only clicks) it cranks now with a screwdriver touching both solenoid studs, but when clutch is release it immediately cuts off. i replaced the seat safety switch with a known good switch from my other mower, still the same.(i wrap a rubber strap around the seat and keep tension on seat to activate the relay all the time) i also replaced the relay that senses the clutch releasing with a known good one, and still cuts off when clutch released, next i unplugged the relay that senses the clutch releasing, and now engine stays running when clutch is released but when elect. pto is engaged it cuts off... anybody got any ideas?? pto relay?? elect. clutch?? my other mower does not have elect. pto clutch system , so i can not interchange parts to see if which relay is the problem.
thanks in advance
jesse


----------



## CHUY68

just a thought ,will having a bad solenoid causes this problem? engine cutting off when releasing clutch? i been starting engine with a screwdriver touching both solenoid studs.


----------



## KevinVarnes

Sorry to dredge up an old post. I've got the exact same issue on a Poulan riding mower. With both the blade drive switch and the clutch engagement switch depressed (closed) (I removed them from their mounts) the mower will start and run fine. If I release either switch (open) the mower shuts off immediately. With either released (open) it will not crank at all (as it should be). The dead man switch on the seat seems to be working properly in that it will allow the engine to crank with it released (open), but will not allow it to run. If depressed it will crank and run. 

This makes no sense to me. It's as if somehow the blade drive and clutch switch are acting as starter safety switches and as dead man switches. Were you ever able to find a resolution to your problem?


----------



## glenjudy

Guys, I don't know if this is either of your problems, but, I worked on a Craftsman GT with ele. PTO that I had a similar problem with engine dieing when I let up on clutch/brake.

After cruising internet for a couple of days, I found that there was an extra relay in the operator presence system, Even found how to test to see if it's bad,,,,,it was. Got it from Sears, $10+-. The relay was up in the battery area on the left side, IIRC.

You can Google "Craftsman operator presence relay" and maybe find info you need, or one of the real experts will chime in here.
HTH


----------



## KevinVarnes

Interesting thought. I'll have to check that out. Unfortunately the mower isn't mine and it is currently two hours away. I don't recall seeing a relay in the circuit, but I wasn't looking for one either. His mower has a 14.5hp B&S engine. I also didn't have a working multimeter which makes it even harder to diagnose electrical problems.

Another thing that came to mind today which I don't think I tested was if the seat dead man switch itself is bad. The previous owner had it rigged so it is always depressed. I'm wondering though if the switch internally went bad and is always open which I believe would give the same results that I am seeing now.


----------



## 30yearTech

There is a small micro switch in the plug that connects to the seat switch. Many times it's this micro switch that causes the problem.


----------



## luckyclover4u2

Had this problem the other day with a John Deere Rider. Found two bare spots in the seat wiring next to the deck up underneath the mower. Cut the bad spots out and heat wrapped them and this worked. Not sure if this will help you or not.


----------

